# Blue Ring w/eggs!Wooo



## Scolopendra (Sep 12, 2006)

Just a happy celebratory post that my blue-ring has laid eggs and is caring for them very well. I was very surprised myself when i came home last wednesday and saw her on her back. I was at first confused, thinking that maybe something was wrong but then i saw about a dozen little spheres in her grasp. I could barely control myself after that. Apparently the guy i my ex brought them from (Joe at Carolina Specialty Pets)had previously bred her or something. I guess this is more evidence to the theory that centi's can store sperm and/or have multiple clutches off of one mating. Now that i think about it i hope that they are fertile.hmmm. does anyone know of a round about incubation time and good temps to keep her at? its starting to get a bit cool around here at night. thats all for now, maybe ill get some pics.
j


----------



## What (Sep 13, 2006)

if the eggs are fertile make sure to keep us updated, i can probably take a couple of them off your hands...


----------



## Stylopidae (Sep 13, 2006)

What said:


> if the eggs are fertile make sure to keep us updated, i can probably take a couple of them off your hands...


I second that notion.


----------



## Arachnokid 93 (Sep 13, 2006)

lets have some pics


----------



## Scolopendra (Sep 25, 2006)

well checked on her today and she apparently thought that she only needed one child and decided to eat the rest. still got pics coming soon.


----------



## Scolopendra (Aug 11, 2007)

bump. well hey look at this, never got up any pics...hmmm. well anywho she's laid eggs again. looks to be about the same number this time too.


----------



## beetleman (Aug 11, 2007)

good luck on the eggs,yeah if they feel threatend or something,they will eat the eggs,hopefully she care for them this time, joe from carolina specialty pets? wow i used to deal w/him,where is he now?just courious.


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 12, 2007)

cool, i just found a blue ring on eggs too. i believe this specimen laid eggs for me about a year ago and ate them... but i think centipedes retain sperm between molts and can produce fertile eggs years after mating


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 12, 2007)

rock.  I'm keeping an eye out for more reports of pedes that laid eggs, ate them, then had more eggs that turned into babies.  Good luck dudes.


----------



## beetleman (Aug 12, 2007)

cacoseraph said:


> cool, i just found a blue ring on eggs too. i believe this specimen laid eggs for me about a year ago and ate them... but i think centipedes retain sperm between molts and can produce fertile eggs years after mating


they do ive so many do that and it's really amazing,you would think ahh not fertile,until bam babies! it's truly amazing w/pedes:clap:


----------



## What (Aug 13, 2007)

Scolopendra said:


> bump. well hey look at this, never got up any pics...hmmm. well anywho she's laid eggs again. looks to be about the same number this time too.


my original offer still stands!


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 13, 2007)

And I'm still watching.  The sperm storage thing has been around, but what has me curious is when a pede lays eggs, then eats them.  Then next year she has eggs that turn into babies.  If she had sperm and laid eggs that first time, how would they be infertile, and the next year she lays eggs that are fertile?  Or are these pedes (the pedes that ate an earlier clutch) that have fertile eggs eating fertile eggs?  Are the eggs being fertilized as they are being laid, ...you know, as they are passing through the last one or two tergites or several days earlier?  Anybody know?  I'm guessing many people know since the fertilizing process is probably like it is with Ts, I've just never come across that info before.


----------



## Scolopendra (Aug 13, 2007)

im just hoping that she doesnt eat 'em...realllly hoping. ill keep ya posted


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 28, 2007)

Scolopendra said:


> im just hoping that she doesnt eat 'em...realllly hoping. ill keep ya posted


how's it going?

i checked my bluering a couple days ago and she still has the eggs


----------



## Scolopendra (Aug 28, 2007)

welll.not sure. i also checked on mine yesterday and i dont know what she's doing. she made a tunnel/burrow thing and has been laying down inside it for awhile with her tail out. when i peeked in the jar she was out and then immediatley ran back down in the tunnel, which is kinda unusual for her, she normally runs out to see whats going on and does crazy centipede head bob everywhere...long story short, i dunno. hopefully they are still there.


----------



## Scolopendra (Aug 30, 2007)

pretty sure she ated 'em


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 30, 2007)

Dang it.  Was hoping to hear something a little more exciting than that.  oh well.


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 31, 2007)

Scolopendra said:


> pretty sure she ated 'em


that's too bad.

this definitely seems like a tougher species to get eggs from. not so much the setup is tough... the couple few people who have gotten eggs didn't have anything too special as far as setup... it just seems like the females are much more inclined to eat eggs from this sp than say, Scolopendra polymorpha


----------



## Scolopendra (Sep 1, 2007)

yeah as far as setup goes i havent done a thing either time...hmm...wonder if there's a connection here...


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 10, 2007)

my dang eggs don't seem to be developing... or if they are, they are WAY slower than S. polymorpha in changing from basic egg shape to the lozenge shape


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 10, 2007)

Always disappointing when the eggs just sit there!  More dis news, my fav T got out last night.  Do you have any more trigs?  You ever tried to put trigs together?


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 10, 2007)

Galapoheros said:


> Always disappointing when the eggs just sit there!  More dis news, my fav T got out last night.  Do you have any more trigs?  You ever tried to put trigs together?


i have more trigs. i haven't tried putting them together. i should... they would be easy to break up. well, the blue rings would. i actually got rid of all my yellow legs in a trade... plus, i was scared of them. heh.


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 10, 2007)

Ha, yeah, yellow leg injection prob a bad habit, better to get rid of them ..out of site, out of mind.  I'm trying to trim down with trades too.


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 10, 2007)

cacoseraph said:


> cool, i just found a blue ring on eggs too. i believe this specimen laid eggs for me about a year ago and ate them... but i think centipedes retain sperm between molts and can produce fertile eggs years after mating


i actually sort of looked into this... i think that this lady with eggs is NOT the one that laid them last year... so now i have two egged fems 

WOOHOO! i have at least five last level nymphs.... despite a car ride to a petstore (i am moving and stored my bugs for a couple weeks at an LPS) and a ride to my new apartment!

i also have a bunch of full S. polymorpha plings... but these are some of the best mom's ever so i basically took it for granted that i would get plings when i saw she had eggs.  especially since she made a brooding chamber


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 26, 2007)

nymphs are still around. they are quite active now. i am hoping they willmolt soon

if i can find my dang cup lids i am going to steal the nymphs and raise them seperate before their first instar molt. has worked int he past with polymorpha i experimented with.  the last level polymorphas actually ate, iirc


----------



## arrowhd (Oct 27, 2007)

What is trigs referring to?


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 29, 2007)

arrowhd said:


> What is trigs referring to?


Ethmostigmus _trig_onopodus


----------



## cacoseraph (Nov 9, 2007)

i believe they molted about 4-6 days ago 

the mom and her five kids have enjoyed two meals now. the babies look quite similar to yellowleg babies i had last year.  they don't really look like bluerings at all, yet. cute though 

i am going to seperate them today after work, i think (along with ~30 polymorpha babies)


----------



## Scolopendra (Nov 9, 2007)

sounds sweet. with the apparent periodicity of E.trigonopodus egg-laying i'm really starting to think about gettin a few more and see how this goes as breeding trial.


----------



## bliss (Nov 9, 2007)

i've raised spiders from slings..  but i'd love to raise a couple pedelings!   i don't think i have a CB pede...  yet


----------



## cacoseraph (Nov 9, 2007)

when they are not power grown they grow SLOWLY. 

like, i have tiger centipedes (S. polymorpha) that are over two years old now (from my first CH batch) that are like 3" now.  they *might* be sexually mature but i would want to give them another shed or two to be sure

i suspect from egg developement (which seemed slower than tigers) that these guys will take even longer. i hope i am wrong though!


----------



## cacoseraph (Nov 9, 2007)

Scolopendra said:


> sounds sweet. with the apparent periodicity of E.trigonopodus egg-laying i'm really starting to think about gettin a few more and see how this goes as breeding trial.


these seem to be on the more nervous side of pede moms. so far i have had at least one mom eat her eggs. i think i actually had two do it, but i can't *quite* remember. this is the first time i got viables from them. the yellowlegs i got viables from first brood one dropped for me, though... and they could be the same species as the bluering legs

S. polymorpha are silly good mothers. i don't believe i have ever had one eat it's brood... and there was a couple that i was testing to destruction but gave up on cuz i ended up feeling bad (at first i would just check on the container once a day, then twice... then goof around with it a bit... then finally i would drop their container to my desk from like 4" up... TWICE A DAY!) but i still got babies from that mom!


----------



## beetleman (Nov 9, 2007)

well my indo blacktipped just had another brood,she had some babies around may,molted after the babies were already seperated,and now these babies have been seperated,these pedes are amazing,she never once ate any of babies from each brood(excellent mother) ,even after molting she still has fertile eggs.


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 9, 2007)

I wish all pedes would have about 7 plings, more manageable.  Good to see babies and better than getting free pedes.  Interesting to watch.  And Beetleman, when are you going to get a camera man! ...teasing us with all your bugs and we can't see em:wall: .


----------



## beetleman (Nov 10, 2007)

Galapoheros said:


> I wish all pedes would have about 7 plings, more manageable.  Good to see babies and better than getting free pedes.  Interesting to watch.  And Beetleman, when are you going to get a camera man! ...teasing us with all your bugs and we can't see em:wall: .


i know:wall: that's the 1 thing i don't have.......yet. i'm workin on on it.


----------



## cacoseraph (Nov 29, 2007)

one of the babies died.  it was a molt behind all the others and acting kind of retarded when i seperated the babies. it never ate and never molted to full baby colors.  oh well, i guess i probably didn't want its genes anyway


oh, one like, side note... these babies look almost exactly the same as yellowleg babies. makes sense i guess... but i still thought it was kidn of cool given the adults look fairly dissimilar


----------

